# Construccion de analizador de espectro con cable modem



## hackmanice (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro hace un tiempo realice un deshuese de un cable modem Cybersurf de motorola y encontre varias piesas interesantes como mescladores ne602, vcos y amplificadores mmic, un conversor A/D, realmente fue una gran sorpresa, analizando el circuito encontre un sistema de sintonia como un superheterodino con un oscilador local de 850Mhz a 1600Mhz basado en un vco, un filtro pasabanda de 850Mhz y un segundo oscilador que nos baja frecuencia a 45Mhz, luego en otro mesclador la frecuencia fnalmente se ajusta a 6Mhz, la idea de mi proyecto es controlar el vco principal de 850Mhz a 1600Mhz con un pll  controlado por software a travez de puerto paralelo, y el nivel de la señal en db utilizando un detector como puede ser uno de analog devices ad8307 y un convesor A/D por puerto paralelo, asi segun especificaciones que he encontrado de sistemas de cable modem podemos medir señales de 50Mhz a 850Mhz que seria el rango de nuestro analizador.





Bueno amigos espero sus comentarios empezare a postear las fotos de mis adelantos.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 5, 2010)

uff parece que nadie sabe de esto amigo


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lo que has descrito,es justamente la forma de como operan comunmente los analizadores de espectro,la idea esta interesante,el empleo del amplificador logaritmico te dará un excelente rango dinámico,hasta se podría leer la potencia relativa de las señales en dBm,habría que precisar el PLL a utilizar para el control del VCO y demás detalles de una interfaz hacia la PC.


----------



## hackmanice (Oct 5, 2010)

Encontre una pagina donde se pueden descargar algunos manuales de unos modems motorola, al verificar el sb2100 que tiene una interface grafica en una de las ventanas hay una parte para ingresar las frecuencias de upstream y downstream ademas de mostrar  el nivel de la señal en db y solo faltaria crear una interface de la pagina a algun software que controlara los datos y los graficara, les dejo la pagina

http://www.neotechcc.org/modemscd/surfboard.htm


Segun esta pagina mi modem un Motorola CyberSURFR no tiene pagina de administracion html, tocaria probarlo pero no he encontrado la ip de administracon de este equipo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2010)

El mayor problema seran los filtros de Low Pass (entrada), de primera IF, el mexclador(el NE soporta hasta 200Mhz empujado), la disponibilidad de tales de cable modem, etc etc.

Un analizador de espectro es un receptor de gran covertura y por ende la persona que se dispone a construirlo debe poseer conocimientos en manejo de señales de RF HF-UHF, equipos (frecuencimetro 2Ghz), medidor de RF (2Ghz), entre otras.

Es importante mencionar que mientras menor sea el rango (menor la 1st IF) mas facil será de reproducir (Ej: Una IF 110Mhz, VCO 110-190Mhz, 2nd IF 10Mhz, detector logaritmico discreto (20~25transistores)

Yo recomendaria un diseño mas sencillo, qué dicen?
Saludos


----------



## hackmanice (Oct 6, 2010)

anthony123 pues la idea es utilizar todo el harware del cable modem, este ya tiene un filtro pasabanda de 850Mhz , la frecuencia de entrada de estos equipos es de aprox 50Mz hasta 850Mhz y con dos osciladores y mescadores la bajan a 6Mhz lo cual es preciso para manejar un detector logaritmico cuya señal de convertiria digitalmente y se envia al pc, o mas facil como indique estos equipos disponen de una interface Html donde se pueden variar las frecuancias de upstream y downstream ademas nos muestra la medida en db de las señales, dejo el link donde se puede observar esta informaciòn.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robin.d.h.walker/docsdiag/


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola:

Lo que comentais de hacer un analizador de espectros con el material obtenido de un cable-moden me parece dificilisimo, pues si conoceis alguno de estos aparatos interiormente ademas de su metodo de calibracion seguro que os echais para atras en el proyecto.
Pra hacerse una idea mas clara os dire que el montaje de un analizador no es que sea ni mas ni menos dificil, hoy en dia los hay portatiles que llegan hasta los 20Ghz, pero no hablemos de estos que son demasiado modernos.
Los analizadores como su nombre indica "analizan" una señal de RF, diciendo varios parametros de la misma como pueden ser los dB el ancho de banda los armonicos espureas y en algunas ocasiones nos dicen la frecuencia exacta, ademas de estar algunos equipados con demodulador de AM y FM, estos ultimos parametros no tienen nada que ver con el principio basico del analizador y son añadidos para comodidad.
Un funcionamiento basico de un analizador sencillo puede describirse de esta manera:
se necesita un generador de diente de sierra de velocidad variable que maneje el diodo varicap del oscilador de un receptor, de este receptor la salida de la señal del s-meter se conecta al osciloscopio.
El generador de diente de sierra la podemos sacar del propio osciloscopio y devidamente conformada en tension puede atacar el varicap, (hay osciloscopios que tienen esta salida en un conector) a traves de un potenciometro con el que regularemos el ancho de banda del barrido producido por la señal diente de sierra, cuando el receptor detecte una señal en una frecuencia dentro del barrido el trazo del osciloscopio se alterara siendo la señal en la pantalla exactamente igual que la esta recibiendo, en tiempo y amplitud, regenerandose el barrido dependiendo como tengamos el conmutador de tiempo del osciloscopio, si esta demasiado rapido quizas el varicap y en general la circuiteria del receptor no acepten señales demasiado rapidas y no le de tiempo a representarlas en pantalla, esta fue una asignatura que me toco impartir hace años a un grupo de alumnos, se puede hacer con un receptor de FM comercial que tenga sintonia a varicap y si no la tiene se la podemos implementar, y con un osciloscopio de los de hace años con tubo de rayos catodicos que tenga salida del barrido horizontal.
Como estan concebidos los profesionales es otra asignatura mucho mas complicada ya que se utilizan otras tecnicas mas complicadas, hablaremos de ello en el futuro.
Referente al AD8307 es un buen comienzo para poder medir señales de RF con un simple tester conectado a su salida, pero desde donde tenemos que partir para su ajuste y poder determinar que 10dBm son 10dBm ?? Lo ideal es utilizar un PIC 16F876 como lo hace un colega OZ2CPU en su pagina muestra un medidor de RF con una precision de 0,5 dB hasta los 500Mhz, aunque este integrado llega hasta los 1000Mhz a partir de 500 no tiene tanta precision. El medidor esta bien, ademas de imcorporar muchas medidas y conversiones simultaneamente en una pantalla de 2 lineas de 20 caracteres, este es el medidor primigenio que se publico en la revista de Elektor, el es su autor.
Como siempre el medidor esta muy bien, yo lo he montado por curiosidad y cuando comence a utilizarlo me di cuenta de un fallo que a mi se me antoja bastante importante. Al medir una señal con este medidor te da muchos parametros, pero NO la frecuencia, por lo que al final estas midiendo armonicos y espureas en toda una banda, quizas para algunos no sea lo suficientemente importante, pero los que habitualmente cacharreen con RF se daran cuenta que es un dato importante sobre todo en potencias muy bajas.
Os dejo el LINK a su pagina para que echeis un vistazo y plasmeis vuestras ideas en este hilo.
http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/milliwatt-dk.htm

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 22, 2013)

para seguir con el tema adjunto algunas fotos del analizador funcionando






http://www.imageshack.com/i/jai2azj



Aqui otra foto del modem funcionando como analyzador


----------



## elgriego (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola seria interesante tener algo mas que la Foto!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2013)

hackmanice dijo:


> anthony123 pues la idea es utilizar todo el harware del cable modem, este ya tiene un filtro pasabanda de 850Mhz , la frecuencia de entrada de estos equipos es de aprox 50Mz hasta 850Mhz y con dos osciladores y mescadores la bajan a 6Mhz lo cual es preciso para manejar un detector logaritmico cuya señal de convertiria digitalmente y se envia al pc, o mas facil como indique estos equipos disponen de una interface Html donde se pueden variar las frecuancias de upstream y downstream ademas nos muestra la medida en db de las señales, dejo el link donde se puede observar esta informaciòn.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robin.d.h.walker/docsdiag/


Hola a todos, caro hackmanice no se orbide de mejorar en mucho tu proyecto agregando un meo de canbiar la largura de banda de FI o RBW (largura de banda de RF) para si poder mirar mejor sinales mui cercanos en una banda angosta.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 24, 2013)

Pues realmente ya diseñe y probé un filtro para la ultima etapa de rf de 10.7Mhz, lo cual hace posible observar como tu dices senales narrowband.






http://www.imageshack.com/i/0j9wnyj


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Usteds puede hacer uso de filtros ceramicos de 10.7Mhz enpleados  en FI de radios FM broadcasting  que possuen largura de banda de centenas de Khz y hay tanbien filtros a cristal de 10.7Mhz con largura de banda de algunos Khz y son enpleados en FI de transceptores VHF FM banda angosta (5 Khz para 100% de modulaciõn).
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2013)

hackmanice dijo:


> Pues realmente ya diseñe y probé un filtro para la ultima etapa de rf de 10.7Mhz, lo cual hace posible observar como tu dices senales narrowband.
> 
> http://www.imageshack.com/i/mu4okbj
> 
> http://www.imageshack.com/i/0j9wnyj



Hola @hackmanice estaría bien que compartieses la información y esquemas de éste proyecto, para que los demás puedan experimentar también.

Saludos.


----------

